# Interactive Brokers CFDs



## mjim (21 November 2016)

Interactive brokers ( I think it;s the UK division) offers US stock CFDs
Has anybody from Australia being able to trade them?
As many of you may know  for Australian clients IB does not offer the same variety of trading services / instruments that it offers to it's US clients!

NO margin a/c
NO FX


----------

